# Amazon sword - Nutrient or light deficiency?



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

I recently planted some Amazon swords (two large, two small) that I received and in one of the large ones, I noticed the tips of the leafs are apparently "disintegrating" or turning transparent?

I currently don't have any root tabs but will be getting some ASAP (either Seachem's Root Tabs or those Osmocote+ capsules that are being sold/mentioned) but I"m curious if this is a symptom of the lack of nutrients at the root level, or is it too much (or too little light?) My lighting is medium (Finnex FugeRAY and I run about 6 hours a day since my tank is densely planted yet. Substrate is just plain gravel for now. I currently dose Seachem's Flourish, Iron, and Excel on a daily basis. No CO2 setup.

The other swords look fine so far.

Thanks! This has been quite a learning experience.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Several things missing here. Yes, get root ferts ASAP & SeaChem root tabs are far too expensive. Go with Osmocote Plus that folks sell on this forum (you can't find it anywhere else since they no longer make it except in I think 50 lbs bags). 

You're also missing the oh so important important macros nutrients (nitrogen phosphorus and potassium) in your water column. The SeaChem Flourish supplies micro nutrients as well as iron, then you're adding extra iron, and the Excel is your carbon source (CO2 substitute). If your tank is much above 30gal then the Excel would not be a very efficient way to supply carbon. Look into / read up on EI (Estimative Index) method of delivering / dosing ferts. What size tank are these in ? 

You lighting is fine as swords will grow in low, med, & high lighting. If you get towards higher medium light you'll need to start thinking about CO2.

Try the member named nilocg as he's got the best ferts prices I've ever seen anywhere including shipping. Here's his sell link:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=379281


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks. I actually reached out to nicolg a few weeks back but he was apparently out of the country then and have pinged him again. If he's not available, then I'll have to find another seller of those osmocote+ capsules or just get the Seachem tabs for now.

Will read up on the EI method. 

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

Forgot to add: tank size is 29 gallons.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I would def. lean towards nutrients. I have a baby sword growing in a dirted bowl that gets about 4 hours of natural sunlight a day (even less with bad weather days) and its growing slow, but bright green and full


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

onedollarinmywallet said:


> Forgot to add: tank size is 29 gallons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Just do an advanced search on this forum for others selling osmocote plus or try the product called dynamite (I believe) that supposedly also has the macros with some micros mixed in and is sold at Home Depot. For that product I'd also search this forum on.

The 29gal is right on the limit where I think you can get away with sing Excel. However, in the long run you would save by using Metricide instead or even cheaper in the long run get a "paint-ball" CO2 injection system.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Is this happening to any other plant in the tank (if so please post pics)? Or are there any other plant symptoms going on? I assume the sword plant in the photo above was grown underwater before you bought it and not emersed?


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

jfynyson said:


> Just do an advanced search on this forum for others selling osmocote plus or try the product called dynamite (I believe) that supposedly also has the macros with some micros mixed in and is sold at Home Depot. For that product I'd also search this forum on.
> 
> The 29gal is right on the limit where I think you can get away with sing Excel. However, in the long run you would save by using Metricide instead or even cheaper in the long run get a "paint-ball" CO2 injection system.


Thanks - I've actually found another seller that was selling Osmocote+ on the For Sale forum and have ordered some.

RE Metricide, is that the disinfectant/sterilant, specifically this one? http://www.metrex.com/disinfection-MetriCide If so, wow... that's a new one to me. I need to read up on that...


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

Speaking of Dynamite, I found it on a Google search:

http://www.dynamiteplantfood.com/the-products-rev/

and it looks like the one that some people are using (to make their own root tabs) is the FLOWERS & VEGETABLES 13-13-13 product. 

Interesting. I guess this is the replacement for Osmocote+?


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Is this happening to any other plant in the tank (if so please post pics)? Or are there any other plant symptoms going on? I assume the sword plant in the photo above was grown underwater before you bought it and not emersed?


No, just that one Amazon sword so far. The plants came from another member and very healthy and were grown underwater. I strongly suspect it's my tank's lack of nutrients specifically in the substrate since I'm not using any root tabs.

Hopefully once I receive the O+ root tabs (just bought some from another member here on the board), I'll report back on the results in a few weeks time.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

onedollarinmywallet said:


> Thanks - I've actually found another seller that was selling Osmocote+ on the For Sale forum and have ordered some.
> 
> RE Metricide, is that the disinfectant/sterilant, specifically this one? http://www.metrex.com/disinfection-MetriCide If so, wow... that's a new one to me. I need to read up on that...


Yes, that link takes you to the correct product. It's 2.6% glutaraldehyde and that's the active ingredient doing the function for SeaChem's Excel. Excel is slightly less concentrated though and is more expensive. 

Forgot to mention earlier that until you get your tank more balanced and know your system better it will be key for you to get a nitrate, a phosphate, and a GH/KH test kit. Also would highly recommend a pH probe if you have the funds, if not you'll need to get a pH test kit as well. Then (yes, more research) read up on calibrating them so you can rely better on the results and understand the variables in reading the results so you do not read false values.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet (Sep 24, 2013)

jfynyson said:


> Yes, that link takes you to the correct product. It's 2.6% glutaraldehyde and that's the active ingredient doing the function for SeaChem's Excel. Excel is slightly less concentrated though and is more expensive.
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier that until you get your tank more balanced and know your system better it will be key for you to get a nitrate, a phosphate, and a GH/KH test kit. Also would highly recommend a pH probe if you have the funds, if not you'll need to get a pH test kit as well. Then (yes, more research) read up on calibrating them so you can rely better on the results and understand the variables in reading the results so you do not read false values.


Any recommendation for a phosphate and GH/KH test kit? I have the API Freshwater Master Test Kit which was what I used to test when I was cycling the tank. I see that API also makes one: Amazon.com: API GH and KH Test Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

onedollarinmywallet said:


> Any recommendation for a phosphate and GH/KH test kit? I have the API Freshwater Master Test Kit which was what I used to test when I was cycling the tank. I see that API also makes one: Amazon.com: API GH and KH Test Kit: Pet Supplies


API are the ones I purchased and have used. Not the best but not the worst. I liked them better than the Tetra brand.


----------

